# A taste of things to come



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

One Chocolate Buck approx 6 weeks old.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

*drools*


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well he is a good starter for my chocolate breeding plans.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's very beautiful, lovely rich colour. I think a show black outcross would help though - darken up those ears, tail and feet a bit 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yep thats what i was thinking. I'm just hoping to arrange a show black boy atm

I am going to mate him to my chocolate does first, pick the darkest, then probably do an out cross to a black.

This little guy is the bestpet mouse i have had. His temperament is amazing, very docile and inquisitive.



any chance of breeding me a nice black Sarah?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Certainly! What's the next show you'll be at? I might have one for you by Halifax on the 14th of August if you're going?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I can have a trip to Halifax , i've decided not to show until next year while i build up my mice.

will be a nice day out. A nice big manly buck would be great !


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't got any bucks I'm afraid! But I'm sure we can get one to you when I do. Or, you could try getting in touch with Sandside Stud, I think he's a lot closer to you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok

save me one in a litter you have and we will work out the logistics later. It may be a while before he will be needed anyway.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Okie dokie then, will do 

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah his type is good; need to get the colour stranger, but ask to see my chocolates next year and they should be a lot darker!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see how you progress with them! Its so much fun working on new projects and even more fun when you achieve your goals! We all have to start somewhere!

Best of luck! And, hopefully, there will be lots of pictures of lovely chocolate mice along the way for our viewing pleasure?!


----------

